

SpaceX CRS-3 launch scrubbed due to helium leak - mp01
http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2833937/statuses/48058415

======
cshimmin
Anyone know how much a scrubbed launch costs? Obviously much less than a
failed launch, but just curious...

------
ChuckMcM
Hugely disappointing, I am sooo hoping for an awesome first stage 'landing' on
the ocean. I have not been able to find any follow up on the 'gunk' that was
leaking onto the space craft, would be curious to know what they found.

